# Silicone Smell Safe?



## raggamuffin415 (Jul 17, 2019)

Been awhile since I've posted but I had some spare time to work on tanks and noticed this.

I used expanding foam covered in brown silicone with substrate over it to make this base. Still have a lot to add to these tanks before I put two of my sub-AF pamphos in here.

It's been about 2 weeks now with the tanks sitting in my garage airing out but there is still a fairly strong odor of silicone. I used almost 3 tubes of silicone for 2 ten gallon tanks. My question is, when is it safe to put the spiders in? Will the smell (fumes?) affect them?

Thanks in advance! Just wanna make sure I dont wake up to dead t's! Below are pics of the silicone and one of the tanks for reference.


----------



## Gnarled Gnome (Jul 17, 2019)

Sounds like you might have used too much. When the layer of silicone is too thick, the outer layer prevents the solvent from escaping fast enough to cure properly. I've run into this with other types of projects and the stuff never seemed to harden. Is it still squishy to the touch? Maybe try poking some holes through the outer layer to allow out-gassing. I wouldn't put animals in a container with the fumes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Jul 17, 2019)

It is a little squishy, but its silicone and foam, both somewhat squishy substances lol. Maybe I'll poke some holes in it, but I dont wanna damage it too much. Thx


----------



## The Snark (Jul 18, 2019)

The odor of silicone adhesives is acetic acid. Roughly the equivalent of somewhat concentrated vinegar. (Vinegar heated to steaming). It can be irritating to mucus membranes and eyes.
Moisture as high humidity accelerates the curing of silicone adhesives.
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00218469808009970

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (Jul 18, 2019)

The smell should have left within a few days.... I’d go with Gnome on this one, poke some holes or make some cuts. U can always patch up the marks later. 

I had the same thing happen with expanding foam and slicing holes in it with a knife helped


----------



## Rhino1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Man that's loads of silicone, there's a pretty good chance that the foam is still soft and gooey in the centre as well.
I would make several piercings with a metal skewer and if you can, hose it out a few times.


----------



## Rhino1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey I just noticed you had the exact same issue in 2015 here: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/silicone-smell-in-enclosure.272073/

I know aquarium safe acetic based silicone is probably cheaper but maybe you could try black Sikaflex, this is what we use, it seems to cure better and is non toxic and very inert and is a durable choice, these days there is also acrylic based sika and silicones this stuff comes in range of colours and is non toxic once cured also.
Deli cups of water placed in the tank and changed each day will shorten the wait or we put the enclosure in the sun in the yard and run the garden hose over it a few times but let it dry between watering- this method should get the smell out within 48hours

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MasterOogway (Jul 20, 2019)

That mold preventative always makes me nervous too. Aquarium Silicon ftw.  Try this next time!  https://www.bestmaterials.com/detail.aspx?ID=20059

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 23, 2019)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted but I had some spare time to work on tanks and noticed this.
> 
> I used expanding foam covered in brown silicone with substrate over it to make this base. Still have a lot to add to these tanks before I put two of my sub-AF pamphos in here.
> 
> ...


*The fumes will kill them.*


----------



## viper69 (Jul 23, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> Hey I just noticed you had the exact same issue in 2015 here: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/silicone-smell-in-enclosure.272073/
> 
> I know aquarium safe acetic based silicone is probably cheaper but maybe you could try black Sikaflex, this is what we use, it seems to cure better and is non toxic and very inert and is a durable choice, these days there is also acrylic based sika and silicones this stuff comes in range of colours and is non toxic once cured also.
> Deli cups of water placed in the tank and changed each day will shorten the wait or we put the enclosure in the sun in the yard and run the garden hose over it a few times but let it dry between watering- this method should get the smell out within 48hours



I noticed the same thing, makes me wonder...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Jul 23, 2019)

viper69 said:


> I noticed the same thing, makes me wonder...


Haha, yeah but all good.
@raggamuffin415 for next time, the thicker the layer of silicone, the more drying time will be required.
I'm impatient a.f and have noticed that the expanding foam will harden quicker if you give it a light mist with water here and there, there is less chance of a gooey centre that takes a month to dry.
If you need to build up large areas with silicone it might be best to do it in layers if you can too buddy.
Keep at it, good luck. Your enclosures are on point and look great btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Aug 27, 2019)

Forgot about this thread but came back and saw the suggestions, thanks guys. It's been over a month and they still smell. I guess I overdid it a bit lol. I'll try watering and sitting in the sun. Hopefully the substrate doesnt get totally washed off.

And yes I did have this issue some years back. I took a break from making vivariums for awhile and didn't remember what to do (or how to pull up my old thread). Go ahead Chris, laugh it up big guy


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Aug 27, 2019)

The foam underneath should be dry though, I let that cure for a few days. You cant tell, but I actually used wooden 2×4 bits and styrofoam blocks under the expanding foam to prop it up, it's not just giant piles of spray hehe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Sep 26, 2019)

Revisiting this thread once again haha. So one of the tanks is fine now, smell has dissipated, but the other still has the silicone smell. Were talking like 3-4 months of venting and still not much change. I tried poking tons of holes, submerging in water overnight on multiple occasions, letting it sit in the Sun with high humidity, etc, to no avail. At this point my only other idea is to cut the entire foam and silicone away from the glass but I fear that may be messy and wreck the enclosure.

Anybody have any last suggestions or tips before I do that?

Thanks again to all that have replied with help!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Rhino1 (Sep 27, 2019)

I think in one picture I could see your timber frame work, that's a good idea.
I don't know what else to suggest with that other tank other than time, water soak and sun. Would be a shame to rip it apart 
I build bathrooms for a living and if there are a lot of fumes from silicone or oil paint, I leave buckets of water in the room overnight. It always dissipates once the silicone dries, my thinking is there must still be areas in the centre that haven't cured.
Im just clutching at straws now-
Maybe use uncooked rice to suck any moisture out of it?
Maybe a tray of bicarb soda like how ppl use it to get a smell out of a fridge?
It's got to cure at some time even unopened tubes of silicone eventually go hard.


----------

